# Freebsd-update getting a Not Found for latest.ssl



## Oompa Loopback (Dec 3, 2022)

Hi, I am trying to upgrade from

FreeBSD spectre 13.1-RELEASE-p2 FreeBSD 13.1-RELEASE-p2 GENERIC amd64

to

13.1-RELEASE-p5

Running `freebsd-update fetch install` works and installs everything i need and now gives me the current result:


```
# freebsd-update fetch install
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 2 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 13.1-RELEASE from update2.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Preparing to download files... done.

No updates needed to update system to 13.1-RELEASE-p5.
No updates are available to install.
```

But when I run `freebsd-update --debug upgrade -r 13.1-RELEASE-p5` I get the following:


```
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 2 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 13.1-RELEASE from update2.freebsd.org...
latest.ssl                                             512  B 9446 kBps    00s
done.
Fetching metadata index...
31f5a9db8e11c18a1b885463883bc934acf7bdff68dd2f         225  B 4006 kBps    00s
done.
Inspecting system... done.

The following components of FreeBSD seem to be installed:
kernel/generic kernel/generic-dbg src/src world/base world/lib32

The following components of FreeBSD do not seem to be installed:
world/base-dbg world/lib32-dbg

Does this look reasonable (y/n)? y

Fetching metadata signature for 13.1-RELEASE-p5 from update2.freebsd.org...
fetch: http://update2.freebsd.org/13.1-RELEASE-p5/amd64/latest.ssl: Not Found
failed.
Fetching metadata signature for 13.1-RELEASE-p5 from update1.freebsd.org...
fetch: http://update1.freebsd.org/13.1-RELEASE-p5/amd64/latest.ssl: Not Found
failed.
No mirrors remaining, giving up.
```

There is no "http://update2.freebsd.org/13.1-RELEASE-p5/amd64/latest.ssl"

But when I check "http://update.freebsd.org/13.1-RELEASE/amd64/latest.ssl" it seems ok but why does it look for it under the 13.1-RELEASE-p5 when its under 13.1-RELEASE?

```
freebsd-update|amd64|13.1-RELEASE|5|31f5a9db8e11c18a1b885463883bc934acf7bdff68dd2ff7ac4eda2f7d6305b1|1690761600
```

`freebsd-version -urk` output:

```
13.1-RELEASE-p3
13.1-RELEASE-p3
13.1-RELEASE-p5
```

I do see that p5 is installed for userland but is this correct behavior for my system? If the kernel is not updated, the patch level will only change for userland, you will still get the "No updates needed to update system to 13.1-RELEASE-p5" message and my latest.ssl error above will be present until there is a kernel upgrade?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 5, 2022)

Oompa Loopback said:


> But when i run `freebsd-update --debug upgrade -r 13.1-RELEASE-p5` I get the following:


Upgrade is for major or minor version upgrades, not patch updates. There is no upgrade path from 13.1 to 13.1-p5 because it's not a major/minor version upgrade.



Oompa Loopback said:


> I do see that p5 is installed for userland but is this correct behavior for my system?


Yes.


----------

